# Buxton Fishing Report 3/16-3/?



## Hikes run

Well, we arrived late yesterday afternoon. Nice to leave the snow behind. We didn't get the rods out until today. The wife was killing the shells. 15 Scotch Bonnets, 2 helmets and a bunch of sea glass. I managed to slow her down long enough just before lunch today to throw some bait. We followed the "warmer" water using the Rutgers maps (thanks Garbo) down below the museum. I left the heavers on the truck and was prospecting with shrimp and river rigs I tied up. 10 minutes after my first cast I landed a nice one, 31"TL. Ten minutes after that my wife landed one, 28"TL. We fished for an hour or so after that but found no more takers. We'll get back out later and see what we can find.


----------



## Turd Ferguson

Good job.


----------



## Guest

Awesome!!!


----------



## Guest

I can't believe how calm the surf is. I just left there 2 days ago and the waves were at least 6 feet. I think I brought the wind back with me. Nice catch


----------



## AbuMike

Outstanding buddy.


----------



## poppop1

Very nice, keep us posted.


----------



## Hikes run

Thanks guys. We hit the point this afternoon. Windy and cold as expected. Not much happening but grass and doggies. The tide was about all the way out so I wasn't expecting much anyway. We went back down below the museum to look for swashbars at dead low and found a really nice looking hump/swashbar with a runout at both ends. It's not very long, maybe 50 yards but it looks like it could be pretty "fishy". We're planning on trying it in the morning. I'll let you know how we make out. Oh, and the wind finally died, not even a leaf moving.


----------



## Guest

Awesome fishing. Good luck for the rest of your trip. My wife and I started hunting shells the first time I took her to the outer Banks. It can be addictive. We found a few intact scotch bonnets once at pea island after a tropical storm. Since then we've found plenty of lettered olives, boat shells, moon shells, baby's ears, etc and once I even found a kittens paw on Hatteras Island. Our favorite place is still the gulf coast of Florida for shells. Welks wash up like fall leaves raining down from trees. It can be fun combing the beaches. But not nearly as fun as bending a rod. Hope the fish are biting tomorrow.


----------



## Drumdum

Great way to start.. nice report!


----------



## River

Great report ..... Thanks


----------



## Byron/pa

Yes, Thanks for the reports.................


----------



## whiting1

From Rutgers temp maps - looks like the south Hat beach may be warm for a few days. At least today (Fri 17th) images still indicate +60F water.


----------



## Hikes run

Well, we tried out the swashbar this AM. Rays on the long rods, small blues and toads on the shorts. After a couple of hours we moved on to a very unassuming part of the beach where I've caught fish at in the past. After a short ten minute soak I landed one, 29"TL. Fifteen minutes later the Mrs. landed a nice 20" Black Drum. Not sure where we're heading this afternoon. Keep you posted.


----------



## mossers

Ya know, you're killing all of us that can't be there. Glad you're having success. Thanks for the reports.


----------



## spydermn

mossers said:


> Ya know, you're killing all of us that can't be there. Glad you're having success. Thanks for the reports.


+1 Looks like fun!!!


----------



## greg12345

nice work


----------



## Catch This

Keep em coming!


----------



## Papa-T

Some nice fish. Congrats and thanks for the report.


----------



## Hikes run

The weather was really nice this afternoon compared to the last couple of days. There were a lot more folks out and about. Low tide seems to suck as usual. Nothing caught worth mentioning. We plan on fishing over the turn tomorrow. Looks like we're going to do it in the rain though. Stopped out at the point and lurked for a while but didn't see much going on.


----------



## Guest

Hikes run said:


> The weather was really nice this afternoon compared to the last couple of days. There were a lot more folks out and about. Low tide seems to suck as usual. Nothing caught worth mentioning. We plan on fishing over the turn tomorrow. Looks like we're going to do it in the rain though. Stopped out at the point and lurked for a while but didn't see much going on.


At least your there! Can't catch em' from the couch


----------



## abass105

Thanks for the reports.


----------



## Garboman

Cape Point update 3-18-17-1:00 PM

Live from Cape Hatteras

Rain hard to intermediate hard.

Brisk SW Wind 

Point was washed over entirely few days back and the Burning Man Wood Statue is knocked over.

Three fellas fishing at the moment, one is on the wrong side in the Lee.

I have not gotten out of Jeep yet, eating potato chips on my leather bucket seat couch watching waves coming in twenty feet away.

No Drum Pros present. Nags Head Drum Pros besides Dave are waiting for the Hatteras Boys to lead out

I would like to see the rain let up enough for me to get into waders without being soaked.

I have killer bait, 20 rigs ready to go. If the rain subsides a bit I will cast out a few.....

I never do that well in a hard rain in the Surf, at times the Planks produce in hard driven rain.

No sign of 2na or that fella who wants to throw down....

Funny thing about bad asses.

It has been 120 days since I have been in Chicago, I miss a couple of the Hotties...perhaps they will show up when it gets warmer

If you think you are bad...go to South Chicago and let them folks know about it


----------



## Garboman

Hikes run said:


> Well, we tried out the swashbar this AM. Rays on the long rods, small blues and toads on the shorts. After a couple of hours we moved on to a very unassuming part of the beach where I've caught fish at in the past. After a short ten minute soak I landed one, 29"TL. Fifteen minutes later the Mrs. landed a nice 20" Black Drum. Not sure where we're heading this afternoon. Keep you posted.
> 
> View attachment 32441
> 
> View attachment 32449


Anyone else notice that Hikes Wife gets bigger fish than him?


----------



## Garboman

Cape Point 4:00 PM update.

Every time the rain lets up another band comes in and it gets intense.

Tide is dropping, I am waiting until perhaps 5:00 PM to go out and chuck a bait out. I owe it to my Cobs in the cooler, they gave their lives so I can play around. If I do not fish I will eat the Cobs while they are still clear eyed and firm.

Sorry for hijack Hike but I am sitting here all alone.

There have been several threads on what are the best Waders.

I bought a pair of Caddis from Frank and Fran's last December and they are a pleasure.

If you watch those survivalist shows that show people getting into survival suits in under a minute, the same applies for waders except in reverse.

The other day I had an incident on the beach while bowed up to a large Shark that was similar to the "Great Captain George's" incident. I found myself having to break off the Shark early in order to make a mad dash for the Truck....Hit the gas and headed for the Bird Enclosure at just under 30 MPH. Managed to shuck the Caddis in mere seconds and the rest will be left to the reader's imagination.

Another less experienced surf fisherman when faced with the same set of stage II Dysentery circumstances whilst wearing a set of 5mil neopreme's would have a tale far worse than just a quick duck behind the truck maneuver.

Breathable all the way, if you have to decide whether to spend $$$ on a heaver or get a good set of waders, I say get the waders, you can always borrow a decent stick from someone.:redface: Good luck borrowing a set of waders after word gets out about your little neopreme catastrophe....


----------



## Bullred

Very nice. Congrats Hikes Run.


----------



## Hikes run

No problem on the hijack Garbo. Nice to see you give those cobs I saw you catching a chance. The rain was relentless today. Started out this morning trying out the "unassuming flat". Weather channel said 13MPH with 20MPH gusts.....my a$$. It was every bit of 18 steady, straight up the beach. It brought with it dirty water, heavy swells and grass. We tried for an hour or so but the Ace gave me the look and we hung it up. It proceeded to dump all day. Every time you thought it was about to let up it hit again. You didn't miss much today. Waste of a good turn. 

On another note I "overheard" they're planning on adding a tee to the end of the pier next winter. Should make some of you guys happy to have a bit more elbow room. 

.....and yes Garbo....she out fishes me regularly. Damn luck...grumble, grumble....muttering under my breath.


----------



## js1172

Hikes run said:


> No problem on the hijack Garbo. Nice to see you give those cobs I saw you catching a chance. The rain was relentless today. Started out this morning trying out the "unassuming flat". Weather channel said 13MPH with 20MPH gusts.....my a$$. It was every bit of 18 steady, straight up the beach. It brought with it dirty water, heavy swells and grass. We tried for an hour or so but the Ace gave me the look and we hung it up. It proceeded to dump all day. Every time you thought it was about to let up it hit again. You didn't miss much today. Waste of a good turn.
> 
> On another note I "overheard" they're planning on adding a tee to the end of the pier next winter. Should make some of you guys happy to have a bit more elbow room.
> 
> .....and yes Garbo....she out fishes me regularly. Damn luck...grumble, grumble....muttering under my breath.


women do that, my mrs has caught 1 fish in her life, we were trout fishing, I picked her out a lure, tied it on, told her where to throw it, she was immediately bowed up on a 5.7# rainbow, now she's entitled to tell me what I'm doing wrong!
js


----------



## 0210bruce

Great job


----------



## spydermn

garboman said:


> no sign of 2na or that fella who wants to throw down....


bwhahahaha!!!


----------



## Hikes run

Home now....back in PA. At least the snow is gone. Sunday was a blowout just like Saturday but without the rain. We tried the "unassuming flat" one more time over the turn. I don't know where the weather guys get there information but if that NW wind was 13mph I've got a bridge to sell you. The wind was at my back and literally blew me forward a couple of steps more than once. There was no information on the Rutgers maps but the warm water definitely moved back out. It didn't look "drumy" at all and after leaving a few hooks deep in the throats of a few dogies we called it. I didn't need to give them any more of my gear. The white board at RDT showed a few fish being caught while we were there but not many. Even the big sharks seemed to clear out for a while. The Ace showed me some pictures on F-book of some fish caught down on Portsmouth, looks like they were doing well down there, especially with the Black Drum. Overall the trip was great though. We had fun and were lucky to catch a few fish early. Next trip will probably be in May or early June. We like to get down every couple of months. By then the water should be warmer and more fishy. Thanks for reading. P


----------



## Brian69535

Where did you find the best place for shelling ? Thanks


----------



## Byron/pa

Thanks for the reports, always good to be able to see what I'm missing.. I'll be heading down again on Thurs or Fri for a week or so, a bit South of where you were .....


----------



## Bucktail Pete

Good Morning All,
I'm attempting my surf fishing buck list trip to Buxton again this year since last years attempt failed. Got as far as south NJ and had engine problems. New truck this year. I'm planning on April 26 - 29. I'm aware of the permits and license requirements, but is there something else I should know?


----------



## dena

Garboman said:


> Anyone else notice that Hikes Wife gets bigger fish than him?


That's the way to do it if you want to keep her interested in fishing.


----------



## Garboman

Update:

Joker clued me in on the Secret Drum Hotline.

Ran into NC Travis at the Secret Spot.

Right after Dark I beached a 40 pound Drum

Lost another in the wash about an hour later.

Be at it again tonight at Secret Spot.

Now the work begins....


----------



## cooper138

Nice work Garbo!!! Know you've been at that one for awhile. Jealous of you right now. Can't make the trip down right now gotta pas the time by chasing saugeye and smallies in the rivers where I'm heading now. As always thanks for the updates and stories. Helps pass the time when I can't be there. Can't make an April trip and have to wait for may. If your still there would love to stop by and meet up for a cold one.


----------



## NC-Travis

That was a nice fish last night Garbo, well deserved. Will see you at the spot in a couple hours..


----------



## Jollymon

Well Done Garbo !!!


----------



## sanjuanworm

NC-Travis said:


> That was a nice fish last night Garbo, well deserved. Will see you at the spot in a couple hours..


i feel like i can find that secret spot...i will see you down there in a couple of days
oh yeah travis ...this is eric


----------



## Bucktail Pete

Nice Job Garboman! You deserve it after catching all those sharks a few weeks ago.


----------



## surffshr

Garboman said:


> Update:
> 
> Joker clued me in on the Secret Drum Hotline.
> 
> Ran into NC Travis at the Secret Spot.
> 
> Right after Dark I beached a 40 pound Drum
> 
> Lost another in the wash about an hour later.
> 
> Be at it again tonight at Secret Spot.
> 
> Now the work begins....


That would be keeping that spot a secret


----------



## Garboman

I wanted to point out that NC Travis and his partner have a new line of Graphite Surf Rods built in Portugal and made with modern graphite engineering on the ORIGINAL ALL STAR 1509 Mandrel. Those that know me are aware I chuck competition butt enhanced ALL Stars and I am absolutely impressed with the same blank profile and better graphite.

Got to cast both the light and the heavy model, and both of them flat out smoked a 6 ounce sinker. I am an unpaid Celebrity Endorser.

Since I am not selling I felt it okay to add to this thread, but for a $250 price point for a bare blank I have a hard time keeping it a secret. These blanks can stand right along side S7 CTS and Century Tip Tornado Super Match and for Hundreds less. 

East wind shut down the Bite at the Secret Spot, Yesterday, Sea Mullet were picking me in clear water SW now and throughout the day will find me back at the Secret Spot, rougher swell should bring the Drum back into the surf zone.

Heard the Point had 64 degree water yesterday evening, no word on any fish yet at the Point.


----------



## DaBig2na

Glad you finally got the elusive one... You've been at it since Thanksgiving weekend.. I'm intersted to see who "Da Man" is going to be for the spring bite.. Nick, Kyle, JT, Travis, or The Garboman..

Gonna let Travis build a Bucktail rod for me with those Vega blanks..


----------



## drumrun

Scuttelbutt on the island is the point is getting shut down tomorrow morning. Two oyster catchers doing the funny dance....stay tuned.


----------



## Jollymon

drumrun said:


> Scuttelbutt on the island is the point is getting shut down tomorrow morning. Two oyster catchers doing the funny dance....stay tuned.


Quick, get a pellet gun


----------



## bronzbck1

drumrun said:


> Scuttelbutt on the island is the point is getting shut down tomorrow morning. Two oyster catchers doing the funny dance....stay tuned.


The super says there will be a orv corridor around the nest kept in place as long as possible. It's a no stopping or walking corridor.


----------



## Garboman

Meanwhile back at the Secret Spot a veritable whose who of Drum Fisherman are coming and going.

Only Sharks last few nights, but there were several lost fish and hard hits without hookups with the cob heads coming back crushed, that point to evidence of lost Drum.

Someone in particular had several of near misses these and a lost fish on a spiked rod, young fella outcasts me, which is pretty hard to do, pretty short list actually.

Without naming names he is a Moyock resident and he is probably waking up about now, wondering why Secret Spot is so difficult at times.

Redhead said the Point was covered up in Sharks last night, water in mid sixties.

I will spend a few hours trying to locate a new hole, at Secret Spot.....one that will produce something other than Sharks.


----------



## 1BadF350

LOL Travis......


----------



## Jollymon

Sleeping in means he'll be late for work


----------



## bronzbck1

Andrew said all the deep water on the south side of the Point is blocked off no access. I haven't been out since Sunday


----------



## Drumdum

Well deserved Garbo.. WAY TA GO!!


----------



## DaBig2na

Looks like it's cranking up.. below copy and pasted from Red Drum's Fishing Reports page:

Tuesday Fishing Report
Today, 08:34 PM
Another beautiful day. Fishing was pretty good. The Drum bite finally hit the Point. Andrew, Glen, and Eugene all caught and released citation Drum. Keith had one on but it broke off. Ramp 55 had Sea Mullet, blow toads and Connie Chung caught and released a 45 inch Drum from 55 also. Jetties had Puppy Drum, sharks ,Blow toads and Sea Mullet. Ramp 44 had sharks , blow toads and Sea Mullet. Have a Great Day Fishing. Dede


----------



## Garboman

Drumdum said:


> Well deserved Garbo.. WAY TA GO!!


I am now 3 or 4 behind Nick after last night. Evidently he is unstoppable. Everyone else could not block him before the Point washed over. Evidently there is only room for 25 Trucks at the most now due to two small birds bouncing around in the sand.

If Nick would stay out the Secret Spot next few days I might be able to catch up. Thunderstorms shut the bite down last night. Big Sharks at Dawn for me so far today.

Word is Secret Bait is getting most of the Fish.

I am tired and heading to super secret spot tonight, with secret bait on ice. 

Blowing hard NE now.


----------



## matrix

Garboman said:


> Evidently there is only room for 25 Trucks at the most now due to two small birds bouncing around in the sand.


Garbo

How do they have it blocked off now?


----------



## Hikes run

Thanks for the reports Garbo, looks like it's starting to get pretty fishy down there. Keep us posted and good luck.


----------



## Drumdum

Garboman said:


> I am now 3 or 4 behind Nick after last night. Evidently he is unstoppable. Everyone else could not block him before the Point washed over. Evidently there is only room for 25 Trucks at the most now due to two small birds bouncing around in the sand.
> 
> If Nick would stay out the Secret Spot next few days I might be able to catch up. Thunderstorms shut the bite down last night. Big Sharks at Dawn for me so far today.
> 
> Word is Secret Bait is getting most of the Fish.
> 
> I am tired and heading to super secret spot tonight, with secret bait on ice.
> 
> Blowing hard NE now.


 Actually there IS another "secret spot"...


----------



## Drumdum

As far as Nick not being there or catch'n,good luck on that one...........


----------



## Jollymon

Drumdum said:


> As far as Nick not being there or catch'n,good luck on that one...........


Keep talking about it, won't be secret long


----------



## Drumdum

Jollymon said:


> Keep talking about it, won't be secret long


 So you think ocock is a secret???? hahahahaha


----------



## Jollymon

Drumdum said:


> So you think ocock is a secret???? hahahahaha



Guss not , But everyone loves a good mystery


----------



## Adam

There aren't many secret spots down there really. It's just keeping quiet while you're in town and on fish.


----------



## Hikes run

Adam said:


> There aren't many secret spots down there really. It's just keeping quiet while you're in town and on fish.


What Adam said....learned my lesson on that one. There seems to be as many sharks on the beach as there are in the water at times.


----------



## Garboman

Blowing Hard at the moment, do not have to worry about competition. 

May try a spot on the Sound as the surf is a blow out.

Yesterday I was getting bent out of shape because two fellas parked in my Drum Hole, spent a little time fussing about and then started laughing at myself, because of the following;

1. It is not my Hole (My hole is Rodanthe Pier, you are only allowed one.

2. Fellas could not cast far enough to get bit as it was a big swell

3. 10 ounces was rolling on down the beach at a good clip (10 ounces weighs a good bit more today than 25 years ago by the way)

4. Fish bite was in front of the Front and shut down after thunderstorms raked the area

Later in the day I smiled waved to both fellas as they drove past and I feel better about it somehow, its supposed to be fun, not a competition, or is it?


Tournament Officials decided to dedicate the 2017 MAN Tournament to Joe Mullet and rename it the 2017 MAN FHB Tournament.


----------



## don brinson

Have you seen any more Drum caught Garbo ? I saw where the grey(red) headed fella got one a few days ago.


----------



## Drumdum

don brinson said:


> Have you seen any more Drum caught Garbo ? I saw where the grey(red) headed fella got one a few days ago.


 Trust me,he's not the ONLY grey-redheaded fella on this island.... hahaha


----------



## Adam

Will be in town tomorrow, coming back Weds morning, hoping to find my first 2017 fish somewhere. Black F-150 with matching cap, rack on front and roof.


----------



## Adam

Between me and my buddy we found 7 drum, one blue, one pinfish, and 2 cormorants. He had a 34", 46.5", and a fat 52". I had a slot pup, 47", 49", and my new personal best 53". All fish were fat and healthy. Got to meet Garbo on the beach and fished with him a while as well. Great trip!


----------



## Garboman

Adam said:


> Between me and my buddy we found 7 drum, one blue, one pinfish, and 2 cormorants. He had a 34", 46.5", and a fat 52". I had a slot pup, 47", 49", and my new personal best 53". All fish were fat and healthy. Got to meet Garbo on the beach and fished with him a while as well. Great trip!


Adam and his friend are no joke they put good use of their time and fished hard, came during a weather window and put the fish on the beach. Nice Work fellas..

I managed to eke out a 50 pounder over the weekend, perhaps at the end of the season I will post photos.

10 ounces still rolling this morning, it has been blowing hard a lot last few weeks with very short windows of fishable weather.

Wind laid down last night so next couple days should be able to catch up on the leader board.

Big Sharks are still afoot and they take their tax in rigs and line.

Went to the Point and the parking area is only where the Point regularly washes over in a minor SW Blow at high tide, still no cut in the outer bar so low tide is still not working.

I am back at the secret spot and after putting in some work on the Internet will be back at it this afternoon, trying to climb back on top of the leader board.


----------



## Adam

Hope those cobs work for you Garbo. Vacuum packed the last 17 I brought home, for the next trip.

For anybody interested, I fished the Berkley Pro-Spec Chrome Orange the last 3 days, and can say I really like the stuff. MUCH more abrasion resistant than the original Pro-Spec. Ties a good knot, easy to see with a light, and casts just as well. Used the 16lb .40mm on a Daiwa 20 and a Fathom 15. Caught fish on both reels, no issues at all.


----------



## Drumdum

Adam said:


> Hope those cobs work for you Garbo. Vacuum packed the last 17 I brought home, for the next trip.
> 
> For anybody interested, I fished the Berkley Pro-Spec Chrome Orange the last 3 days, and can say I really like the stuff. MUCH more abrasion resistant than the original Pro-Spec. Ties a good knot, easy to see with a light, and casts just as well. Used the 16lb .40mm on a Daiwa 20 and a Fathom 15. Caught fish on both reels, no issues at all.


 Yep,tried it this past fall,some pretty good line... btw NICE JOB ADAM!!


----------



## Garboman

I am going to 20 pound ProSpec Chrome.

16 pound casts great, but after constant abuse from Pelagic Sharks seems to be on the weak side, if it were only Drum it would be another story.
Especially when using 10 ounce sinkers (Which is happening a lot lately, wind won't quit stirring up the surf)

I have a 5 pound spool of Suffix 25 and I spooled up two SL30SH's with it, using a 20 foot spider hitch they are a pleasure to cast and you can really put some heat on the fish, reminds me of back in the Day and Stren Clear Blue Fluorescent 25 pound on a big ABU. I caught the 50 pounder last Sat Night on 25 pound and it was a no fear situation as far as a line break-off which can occur with 16 pound and heavy surf.

Yesterday after lunch I got bit off by a large Shark at the 50 hole (Only 50 pounders come out of this hole), it is on the Secret Spot.

I chucked out a large jumping mullet head from a three pound mullet in an effort to teach the Shark a lesson.

Set the rod in the sand spike and about twenty minutes later the clicker starts squawking, Fish is taking line and I feel the thumping weight of the fish when I go to set the hook and presto....out of a Drum's mouth pops the Cob head, like a champagne cork. 10/0 hook was prevented from sticking due to the large bait size. Not mark on the cob head.

Lost Drum number two....which reminds me of a young fella from Moyock who can't get one on the beach at the secret spot.

Set up last night at the primary Point on the Secret Spot and 10 ounces was required and low and behold right at dusk rolls in the Frontline of major Thunderstorms that have wreaked havoc on Georgia and the Carolinas. 

Rain finally quit this morning, I guess the search will continue this evening.


----------



## matrix

Garboman said:


> I am going to 20 pound ProSpec Chrome.


Have you ever tried Sakuma Garbo? First time fishing it for me this year and so far I'm liking it. Smaller diameter, casts great and so far seems to have really good abrasion resistance to it.


----------



## Garboman

matrix said:


> Have you ever tried Sakuma Garbo? First time fishing it for me this year and so far I'm liking it. Smaller diameter, casts great and so far seems to have really good abrasion resistance to it.


I have not used Sakuma.

Went to Pro Spec Chrome after I went through a 3 pound spool of regular Pro Spec.

The issue I had with Prospec 20 is that it is so thin, stretch it and fish it hard and it got weak was going to ProSpec 25, but after running into my Drum Cohorts including DD and the Red Head I tried out the Chrome 16.

My issue this outing is that so many monster sharks have crossed my path that my lines suffers a inordinate amount of strain for 16 pound test anyway. a few more millimeters in diameter does not cut too much off of the casting distance, certainly no more than casting when you are well rested compared to casting when you are bone tired and dragging in your waders and leaning on whatever you can run across on these barren strips of sand...

I do not personally know anyone who is using the Sakuma.

It is blowing a gale right now and the Drum may all get pushed into the Sound and up towards the Chesapeake, so it may be all for naught.

Can not get a break on the wind. both the North Point and the South Point are going to get washed over at high tide this afternoon, no doubt.


----------



## matrix

Garboman said:


> I have not used Sakuma.
> 
> Went to Pro Spec Chrome after I went through a 3 pound spool of regular Pro Spec.
> 
> The issue I had with Prospec 20 is that it is so thin, stretch it and fish it hard and it got weak was going to ProSpec 25, but after running into my Drum Cohorts including DD and the Red Head I tried out the Chrome 16.
> 
> My issue this outing is that so many monster sharks have crossed my path that my lines suffers a inordinate amount of strain for 16 pound test anyway. a few more millimeters in diameter does not cut too much off of the casting distance, certainly no more than casting when you are well rested compared to casting when you are bone tired and dragging in your waders and leaning on whatever you can run across on these barren strips of sand...
> 
> I do not personally know anyone who is using the Sakuma.
> 
> It is blowing a gale right now and the Drum may all get pushed into the Sound and up towards the Chesapeake, so it may be all for naught.
> 
> Can not get a break on the wind. both the North Point and the South Point are going to get washed over at high tide this afternoon, no doubt.


Ive heard great things about the Pro Spec Chrome and was going to try that when I decided to try the Sakuma. As I said its new to me this year and right now Im fishing the 18lb and its holding up very well so far. I think I'll probably by a spool of the chrome to try anyway if for nothing else but a comparison.

The sharks are definitely thick as fleas and more than willing to eat your drum offerings. I have only managed a few slot fish here and there while picking through the giant biters myself. One day I will catch the weather right.....seems like it knows when Im coming and always turns or blows when I get there.

Hope your there when it turns and you pick some more form the secret spot


----------



## Garboman

Still blowing hard, no break from the wind.

May break out some nail sinkers, use 25 pound test equipped reels, make up a dropper rig and hit a break in the bar...if I can find a break in the bar, it was 12 foot surf yesterday and the South Point was washing over at high tide.

I fished Nail Sinkers on night during a big blow on Avalon Pier one time, you can't leave them out too long or else they get really buried, try getting a nail sinker back on 16 pound test after it has two feet of sand over it........

It is either that or donate the bait in my cooler to the birds.

Sound has two foot white caps to the Horizon as I type.

Have not yet figured out where the Big Mullet can be had with a cast net, Secret Spot is keeping that a secret from me.....:redface:


----------



## Adam

Looks like first of next week is going to be beautiful and fishy. I'll be heading to FL for a week, or Id be back in a flash. The Tarpon await.


----------



## Garboman

Adam said:


> Looks like first of next week is going to be beautiful and fishy. I'll be heading to FL for a week, or Id be back in a flash. The Tarpon await.


Bite at Cape Point last night.

Way more difficult to fish the Point than the Secret Spot. 

Not a lot of fish I only saw 4-5 actually make it to the beach, a lot of lost fish. People would hook up and then the fish drags you to the Point and you tangle with people down there who are afraid or too inexperienced to walk South and cast where the fish were being hooked up.

I lost a Big Fish to a tangle incident. Definitely dropping ProSpec Chrome 16 and going to 20. I also broke a fish off on the Strike, whether it was a Drum or a Shark who knows, lesson learned 10 years ago about going below 20 pound was lost in the chase for distance and a body 10 years older.

I realized last night that Nick and Lee float over the sand while I am more like trudging. I was out of breath chasing a Drum to the Point over and under 20 rods, only to lose the fish on the very last guy whose line I had to clear.

I have the casting part solved, but Secret Spot Drum do not have the added advantage of a smoking current and lots of people to maneuver around.

Lot of Bait around, we were snagging Fatback with Stingsilvers before dark.

Drum came in right at dark on the high tide along with hundreds of baby Sandbars and Blacktips, after 2 hours of Drum fishing the Sharks set in.

When I left there were a couple Drum fishermen, left bailing sharks and one guy was hammering two sandspikes into the sand with glow stick strike indicators hanging from his spinning rods. You know that was not going to end well.........

I did get 20 Biters on the beach and boy are they fun in the dark removing hooks.

Guess I will go back at it again tonight with better line.


----------



## Garboman

Best bite of 2017 at the Point last night.

A mix of Drum Pro's and regular folks got likely around 100 or so on the Beach before 10:00 PM which is when I and most folks who work have run out of energy. perhaps the late-night folks got into the Drum also after hours.

Sharks are still a major problem 5-25 pound baby Sand Bars were all over the baits. 

I have had killer bait, and my problem is the Sharks get to the bait, before the Drum. I eked out two Drum, one was a fifty pounder who fought for quite a while.

A few fellas had big numbers, most notably the Junior Joker who put 6 on the beach, Junior is perhaps 14 years old and soaking wet goes 120 pounds. How did Junior Joker do it, same way a lot of people do it, he hired a guide and designated caster (His Dad). 

Fellas with big numbers managed to avoid more Sharks than most, there are also some Drum Pro's who waste not a moment in time and are always in the water with a bait in the right area where the fish are being hooked up. 

Same conditions at time of this report, light SW wind should produce the same results a melee of Sharknado and some nice Drum in the mix...

It is hard to catch a Drum when you have a shark on, and once again I had around 20 biters in 3.5 hours fishing.

I am pretty far down the leaderboard, but I have an edge, I am not leaving until the Drum quit biting, and perhaps tonight the Shark Gods will give me a break....

Red Drum Tackle is going to be selling a lot of 8 ounce sinkers this morning as folks come in to settle up on last nights Shark Tax......


----------



## VA-Apraisr

Was finally on the Point after 3 days of nothing farther south. Wasn't sure if my motorhome would find space but had no problem. Bunker came to visit in schools and gave fresh bait for the evening. Bait was working south and bombed a 6oz with treble hook into them and a 44" drum hit it instead and managed to beach it in spite of all the sting silvers being thrown for bluefish. A few hours later used bait and hit another school of bait and the bite was started. Agree with Garbo from 75+ big, fat drum caught all evening into dark. I managed 10 large drum up to 51" with most 44" to 49".....and did I mention fat!!! Everyone of these bruisers took me 200 yards to the north beach to land. Tried everything to get'em in quicker but just couldn't risk a break-off. Back home and my hands, back and elbows are sore for all the right reasons


----------



## matrix

Great report guys! I knew it was gonna bust loose anytime ans sounds like last night was it. I hate I missed it, I'll be back down Friday night.....hopefully it'll happen again while I'm there.


----------



## Garboman

Bite slowed last night, but it will always be memorable for me.

Only 2 Drum for me but they were both Big. 

1st Drum 50 pounder.

2nd Drum 65+ Pounder easily the largest beach fish of my life.

I managed to step off the ledge while wading out to cast, lost my balance and a good sized wave hit me in the back and knocked me face first into the wash....Good thing 2NA was there as he pulled me up out of my debacle.

That is Drum fishing, one minute you are sliding monsters on the beach, and thinking how successful a Drum pro you are and the next you are flat on your face in the wash, wondering how did I get here?

Best story of the night involves San Juan Worm, San Juan Hooks up to a large Sea Mullet around 10:00 PM after the bite was over. San Juan was reeling in and got tangled with my line, I was in a better position than San Juan to untangle his rig so I am working on it with the Sea Mullet flapping around.....just then the Red-Head swoops in like an Osprey...un-hooks the Sea Mullet and then laughing makes off with it....I get the rigs untangled....and go back to fishing....20 minutes pass and then the Red-Head beaches a fat 48" he measured. I took a few photos with his camera and then the Red-Head starts laughing at me and asks me to guess what he caught it on....Red-Head laughs and reveals he caught it on the Sea Mullet head, he had appropriated from me....When I tell the Red-Head it was not my Sea Mullet but San Juan's..... we are both overcome with laughter.....Red-Head was a little embarrassed but not too much after all it was a 48"er.....

Red-Head knew I would not mind him making off with a baitfish...but Red-Head does not know San Juan.......San Juan knows him now and he will no doubt keep an eye out for further bait robbing activity San Juan likely will be keeping an eye on me also......

So if you are at the Point and you hook a good Drum Bait and then some fella comes over and tangles you up and creates a diversion...while another swoops in and robs you......well that's the Sea Mullet Scam being played out all over again...


----------



## Byron/pa

Enjoy the stories .... I'm surprised the guard dog didn't protect Eric's bait .....


----------



## dlpetrey

Sounds like some awesome fishing during the past couple of days. Thanks for sharing guys. Garbo, that's a heck of a drum! 65lbs. Wow!


----------



## Garboman

Byron/pa said:


> Enjoy the stories .... I'm surprised the guard dog didn't protect Eric's bait .....


Guard Dog was at his post, guarding the Truck and gear.

No doubt Eric,, who took it very lightly by the way and was most gracious when I notified him about the Redhead's error and then PayDay....notified the Guard Dog to keep a close eye and nose to the ground on those two miscreants who pulled the Sea Mullet Scam on him.

If I am at the Point Tonight I will definitely stay out of the Guard Dog's way..just in case there is a little payback debt to be squared...


----------



## Byron/pa

Trickie, Trickle, something like that, I think is the guard dogs name?? Anyway, Eric's a good guy, got to fish with him some a bit furthur south... But now that he's got acclimated to the crowds and spoiled by all the big fish up there, I'll probably never see him again.. 

Again, thanks for the stories and hope you get a few more this evening ..


----------



## matrix

One more day to go and I'll be back. Hopefully that doesn't kill the bite! LOL Thanks for the reports Garbo...sounds like it has been a fun couple of days!


----------



## Hikes run

Uh oh, the wife just called and said she's missing the beach again, wanted to know if we could get back down the weekend after Easter. Of course I said yes! It's been almost a month since we were last down for goodness sake. I think I need to expedite my plan on moving down and living there permanently, I'd save a ton in gas $$$ and these 8 hour trips kinda suck. Hopefully there's some bite left when we get there. Great reports by the way guys, keep them coming.


----------



## Bucktail Pete

matrix said:


> One more day to go and I'll be back. Hopefully that doesn't kill the bit<script id="gpt-impl-0.27392187793541467" src="https://securepubads.g.doubleclick.net/gpt/pubads_impl_113.js"></script>e! LOL Thanks for the reports Garbo...sounds like it has been a fun couple of days!


LOL - We have a guy like that in the our Striper Club up here on LI. We all know the bite will turn on when he goes to his upstate house. He knows it too and advises us of when he plans to return so we can put in some serious time catching before he returns.

Yes, thank-you Garbo for your stories. Can't wait to join you all for the 1st time experience watching this and hopefully catching a little while getting "Schooled". I should be there the 26th. This is one of my Bucket List trips that I have been thinking about for years.
Pete


----------



## Tommy

It was a fun couple of nights. It was great to finally meet Garboman and several others. I was NOT tuned in with the drum gods, lost 4 fish Tuesday night to burnoffs and malfunction. Between the two nights landed 20+ sharks at least 10 blues one LARGE stingray and only 2 drum. It was intense combat style drum fishing that only comes at cape point during a drum blitz.

It was great... 

Tommy


----------



## DaBig2na

Garboman said:


> Bite slowed last night, but it will always be memorable for me.
> 
> Only 2 Drum for me but they were both Big.
> 
> 1st Drum 50 pounder.
> 
> 2nd Drum 65+ Pounder easily the largest beach fish of my life.
> 
> 
> 
> Garboman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I managed to step off the ledge while wading out to cast, lost my balance and a good sized wave hit me in the back and knocked me face first into the wash....Good thing 2NA was there as he pulled me up out of my debacle.
> 
> 
> 
> It was Crowded without a doubt, All The Drummers and Drum Pros were there. Well Garbo was checking his backswing because he has a Super Duper Pendulim Hatteras Cast. About the time he looked back, he stepped forward off the drop off not realizing it was there at the same time a wave caught him off guard. Dropped to both knees, and had the presence of mind to hold his rod up out of the water. The rod Never got wet! I rushed over and offered my hand to help him up. I pulled him to his feet. He got a little water down his back and in his waders. He got up, Thanked me, and Garbo never missed a beat. Like he was on a "Mission From God"
> 
> 
> 
> Garboman said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is Drum fishing, one minute you are sliding monsters on the beach, and thinking how successful a Drum pro you are and the next you are flat on your face in the wash, wondering how did I get here?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Garboman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Best story of the night involves San Juan Worm, San Juan Hooks up to a large Sea Mullet around 10:00 PM after the bite was over. San Juan was reeling in and got tangled with my line, I was in a better position than San Juan to untangle his rig so I am working on it with the Sea Mullet flapping around.....just then the Red-Head swoops in like an Osprey...un-hooks the Sea Mullet and then laughing makes off with it....I get the rigs untangled....and go back to fishing....20 minutes pass and then the Red-Head beaches a fat 48" he measured. I took a few photos with his camera and then the Red-Head starts laughing at me and asks me to guess what he caught it on....Red-Head laughs and reveals he caught it on the Sea Mullet head, he had appropriated from me....When I tell the Red-Head it was not my Sea Mullet but San Juan's..... we are both overcome with laughter.....Red-Head was a little embarrassed but not too much after all it was a 48"er.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All True! Saw it happen myself...... the mullet tangle, and heist by The Redheaded One,
> was just after the little fall.
> 
> 
> 
> Garboman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Red-Head knew I would not mind him making off with a baitfish...but Red-Head does not know San Juan.......San Juan knows him now and he will no doubt keep an eye out for further bait robbing activity San Juan likely will be keeping an eye on me also......
> 
> So if you are at the Point and you hook a good Drum Bait and then some fella comes over and tangles you up and creates a diversion...while another swoops in and robs you......well that's the Sea Mullet Scam being played out all over again...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These are the Funny nights you will always remember!
Click to expand...


----------



## DaBig2na

Byron/pa said:


> Enjoy the stories .... I'm surprised the guard dog didn't protect Eric's bait .....


Guard Dog "Tickles" got a little sick earlier in the week; SanJuan informed me and had to go to the doc. He is all better now, but no more sand can be in his diet.


----------



## Garboman

DaBig2na said:


> Guard Dog "Tickles" got a little sick earlier in the week; SanJuan informed me and had to go to the doc. He is all better now, but no more sand can be in his diet.


Drum Bite continues at multiple spots, some secret some well known, no epic bites, just 10 or so fish a night at each of the known haunts.

I am grinding out a few fish here and there, still in contention, but not overwhelming. Same fellas year after year putting the fish on the beach. One fella in particular is outstanding, luckily he takes the Fall off and I will if able take him out in the first weeks of October.

Cape Point should be a little less crowded this week, the metal boys had epic bites of 2-4 pound bluefish and a few 10-14 pound mixed in.

The 10-14 Pound Blues are getting beached by the Drum fellas, I have had around 8 or so in the last three days.....Like the Sharks the big blues are a bit of a let down, but it sure beats sitting on the couch.

Pretty much all of the fish have been large......by-product of not killing them for the last 20 years.

Sooner or later someone is going to put a 100 pounder on the beach and lets hope their are tapes and cameras around and it would be really special to have a portable IGFA certified scale hanging around also, no offense to David Duel or Elvin, but it is about time.......

Looks like it will be on....this afternoon and the next few days...and I know exactly where I will be this evening at Dusk......


----------



## Catch This

I was on Ocracoke all last week and heard about the nightly happenings north of me. Me and 2 others did not have the near the numbers taken on the point, but we were into drum and big blues every day. I just didn’t want to leave drum to find drum and/or get into that melee. Only turned one in for the paper. Keep it going guys!


----------



## Garboman

NE wind turned out to be a bit more than was expected. After things calm down I will get back on track, I am hanging in there, putting in the work. Some things are coming easier, some things are still difficult at age 63, competing with 30 year olds......All in All I would not want to be anywhere else in April-May.

Drum fishing is the same as in the past, the same fellas keep catching most of the fish, it is about location, ability to cast, prime bait, location within the location as in which break in the bar are the fish coming to the beach. A lot of dedication and a bit of endurance.....ability to make one more cast and wait it out, even if you have only slept five-six hours a night for the past week....

I wanted to mention that San Juan put three Drum on the beach late at night on the high tide, after fishing the low at another spot. If you think it is easy fishing 10-12 hours standing in your waders at night holding your rod come on down and show us.....I thought about out fishing both tides but I was plain wore out. Point is pretty much a Drum Ghost Town at low tide.

Strangely some big bites have also come from the lawn chair - sand spike crowd. 

No matter what, you sure can not catch them from the couch......or can you?

Hatteras is a little less panicky after the Easter Week influx.

By the way word from the Nags Head Drum Pros is that the Trout Bite is on fire....

A lot of Big Head Slack belly Bluefish around, a nuisance on a Drum rod....a pleasure on a small metal rod....Big Bluefish have been favoring Top Water plugs.


----------



## Jollymon

Garboman keep up the good fight, 30 year olds are still Learning how, 60 year olds know how, we're just not as fast anymore.

But we don't have to be fast, If the young are smart they'll watch and learn or wait until there older and figured it out. 

Hopefully you'll be still at it in the fall, can't get there till then, too much going on, selling one house, buying another, moving has gotten in the way. 

Keep posting, For all of us that can't be there, You're our "Man on the sand" , Looking forward to seeing you high on the leader board


----------



## Garboman

Jollymon said:


> Garboman keep up the good fight, 30 year olds are still Learning how, 60 year olds know how, we're just not as fast anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> I out cast most of the young ones. as well as most of the old ones, that is perhaps my main advantage, technique trumps power as Tommy Farmer has spoken of.
> 
> I have better bait most of the time, byproduct of spending a couple hours a day cast netting, which can be great exercise with a 10 foot net and mullet are hard to come by...some mornings you get the day's bait in just one or two casts....some days it takes twenty:redface:
> 
> It is really clear I am not as fast....trudging through the sand wearing waders instead of skipping though the sand....that is the hardest being out on the sand in the wind, when parts of your mind are telling you that it is time to take a break.
> 
> When I have a breakout night and put 5-6 on the beach, the hard work will all be worth it...come September when I transition to the Piers it will seem like Drum Nirvana compared to standing in the wind and waves holding a 13'6" Drum rod.....


----------



## sanjuanworm

that lawnchair crew will be back next weekend and i bet they get into the drum again....

the late night high tide is the ticket, just hated to have to wake up a stranger to get a drum pic


----------



## DaBig2na

Put a GoPro on Tickles... if you can't teach him how to work a cell phone


----------



## VA-Apraisr

Glad you got'em Eric.....it's John in the 4x4 motorhome. I'll be down on the 27th for 4 days and hoping to catch'em again. Glad the hound dog was smiling again as I was leaving last week (good Vet visit). Haven't met you Garbo, but hope you can introduce yourself next time we're on the same beach (didn't know it was you at Ocracoke and also at the Point during the big Tuesday bite). Like the updates and stories. Hoping a 5-6+ bite is coming your way soon (and, yes, mine too next week!).


----------



## The Joker

Keep at it Garbo, I'll be down late Sunday night. Maybe you can have your breakout 5 or 6 fish might then and I'll take pictures for you.


----------



## Guest

Coming down in the morning......Can't wait to get there......I will be the one in the burg Tahoe with the German Shepherd fishing mate! 

Look forward to meeting some of the guys on here.?


----------



## DaBig2na

Ncst8man1999 said:


> Coming down in the morning......Can't wait to get there......I will be the one in the burg Tahoe with the German Shepherd fishing mate!
> 
> Look forward to meeting some of the guys on here.?


Sorry , you'll miss me Wolfie!... but yo ain't missing much

remember your fishing mate has to be on a leash or a tether. I know it suxks.

Spent most all day at The Point today.. Blues bit all day long.. 4-5 pounders, metal and. Big top water poppers.. everyone and then that big Chop Daddy would come along. I just knew with this pretty SW that the Drum Bite would be on... I should have checked the tides.. I suspect at the time of my posting that it is really Turing on.. I will get a report in the morning by the Hard Core young guys who wish to sleep in trucks and tents.. I stayed with it until about an hour and half after dark. One healing for my troubles but. The day was fun.... The park service moved the enclosure back 50 yards in the other direction in order to give us more beach. Imagine That
Grumpy at Red Drum got a deeply burried hook in his hand and hat to go tot the Doc. HELPING A TOURIST, I am told.
Biddix's last day at RDT Was yesterday .. he will be surley missed.. His new home is Intercoastal Angler in Wilmington of Oleander

No sign of Garbo today...from my view point anyway...
I suspect he was either somewhere off Ramp 55 or on Ocrocoke .. 
Only a few Drum Pros showed up and left about 1 hour after dark.
Aside from that Blues were thick as fleas. You could look out at the second bar and see choppers in the water as the waves broke over the bar

Today was one of those crazy fish days.. Aside from the big Cobia NC Travis caught just over the Dune at ramp 55, by the museum.
Two more were caught on boats today one being 76#. Not many Drum caught this evening I saw one over forty fish and the rest yearlings. I have a feeling it's cranking up right now.

The SHOCKER of the day were two Blackfin tuna caught on Bogue inlet pier. I witnessed one of the on Facebook Live. That was pretty cool for sure. 

TUNA OUT


----------



## Guest

Thx tuna. Going to stay thru the night and hit the 0400 high tide. Anyone catching bait anywhere?And pup has a tether!


----------



## Garboman

Ncst8man1999 said:


> Thx tuna. Going to stay thru the night and hit the 0400 high tide. Anyone catching bait anywhere?And pup has a tether!


I am catching Cobs at Secret Locations, it takes a few hours rather than one or two casts of the big net. Red Drum Tackle is getting bait every morning, come in around 10:00-11:00 AM to allow the Comms to get in and drop the bait off to Bob's team, if you come in too early then you are getting yesterday's bait. For some reason I prefer to get my own bait and have only bought bait twice since November, the first day I got to the OBX and the first day at the Secret Spot as bait is tough down there to come across.

I am only fishing Secret Locations due to the tide being too late at the Point. If I can find the energy to fish late tide or maybe sleep early and get up to an alarm, Drum will be at the Point late.

There is one Drum fella who is out catching everyone else, he is out fishing me. I tried to stop it by throwing a Shark at him a few weeks ago but he is un-fazed and keeps producing with older bait than I am using.

I was tired to the bone and on tilt yesterday forgetting to wait on loading the rod before hitting it and kept blowing up. 

7 Cobia in the Inlet yesterday by the Charter Boats, should be one on my line later this afternoon at Secret Location. PM Drumdum he can get you out there in the mix.

I may try throwing a Chopper Blue at the Drum Pro next to see if that can put stop to his efforts and let me get back up the leaderboard. I have beached around 15-16 of these Big Blues in the last week, a couple have had full bellies and put up a better fight, they love fresh iced Cobs.


----------



## DaBig2na

Garboman said:


> I am only fishing Secret Locations due to the tide being too late at the Point. If I can find the energy to fish late tide or maybe sleep early and get up to an alarm, Drum will be at the Point late.
> 
> There is one Drum fella who is out catching everyone else, he is out fishing me. I tried to stop it by throwing a Shark at him a few weeks ago but he is un-fazed and keeps producing with older bait than I am using.
> 
> I was tired to the bone and on tilt yesterday forgetting to wait on loading the rod before hitting it and kept blowing up.
> 
> 7 Cobia in the Inlet yesterday by the Charter Boats, should be one on my line later this afternoon at Secret Location. PM Drumdum he can get you out there in the mix.
> 
> I may try throwing a Chopper Blue at the Drum Pro next to see if that can put stop to his efforts and let me get back up the leaderboard. I have beached around 15-16 of these Big Blues in the last week, a couple have had full bellies and put up a better fight, they love fresh iced Cobs.


Red Drum had Fresh bait when I stopped there, but I have my secret spots I get my bait from. I kind of figured if I didn't see The Garboman at The Point he was in one of his secret, or Super Secret Locations, Possibly in the Garbo Cave like Batman has.
It's funny that he mentions "The Drum Fella"... He caught a Big Chop Daddy and he'd just unhooked it.. I reached down and threw him back into the surf for him... If Garbo is gonna be around all year I'm looking forward to the battle between Garbo, NC Travis, The Twins, and The Drum Fella... Please Keep the tally up when the numbers get serious Garbo. 

Another interesting catch yesterday was the big Osprey the swooped down on a big top water popping lure that my beach ridding friend slung out there. Fortunately that "Park Ranger Man" was standing right with there with us chatting. "Ranger Man" Had to make an "Executive Decision" when the Snagged bird decided to fly into the enclosure. Plug in his talon and fighting against 15 # braid. After a hundred yard fight the bird was down and wrapped with a towel. The hook was burried deep in one of his talons but easily removed without much stress on the bird. Thank God there weren't any tree hugging bird watchers around when this happened. 

While leaving the beach , About 100 yards or so from the ramp a "Googan" was buried to the axel in his fancy Volvo C70 with a bike rack (with bikes) on the back and not aired down. I couldn't consciously leave him stranded on the beach. I figured I saved him about 500.00+ or more between the wrecker bill and potential ticket for not having an ORV pass and an unleashed canine friend. Googan couldn't figure out why his all wheel drive crossover family car let him down...LMAO under my breath..... I did look up and thought I saw Tommy Farmer pass us by ( well it looked like Tommy anyway) I know he'd have stopped for the guy had I not......Googan also was amazed how my Big American Made Ford pulled him out easily....i drug him back to the hard pack on the ramp.. Googans wife wanted to pay me for doing a good deed but I would not accept a penny....... Shook their hands, and dropped my beach ridding buddy at his car


----------



## Hikes run

Made it down late last night, too late to catch the turn so we went out to the point this morning with a slacking tide. I was really excited to get into some fish but nothing showed up. Lots of cobs and baby flounder on the shorts but not much to speak of on the longs. Early afternoon we drove down south of the museum and saw two nice choppers beached. Damn nice choppers. Both around 36". 

We went back to the point a couple of hours before the turn. To say it was busy would be an understatement. Elbow to elbow. We posted up on the last spot that had no sign of overwash and dunked. Two hours later the wife hooked up. She did an awesome job. She had to go over and under lines as the fish took her 100yds up to the tip of the point. The big girl got in the nasty current and hung up just over the drop. My better half hung tough with waves crashing up to her waste and landed her first citation. I'm SOOOOOO PROUD OF HER!

View attachment 33890
View attachment 33898


----------



## Drumdum

Hikes run said:


> Made it down late last night, too late to catch the turn so we went out to the point this morning with a slacking tide. I was really excited to get into some fish but nothing showed up. Lots of cobs and baby flounder on the shorts but not much to speak of on the longs. Early afternoon we drove down south of the museum and saw two nice choppers beached. Damn nice choppers. Both around 36".
> 
> We went back to the point a couple of hours before the turn. To say it was busy would be an understatement. Elbow to elbow. We posted up on the last spot that had no sign of overwash and dunked. Two hours later the wife hooked up. She did an awesome job. She had to go over and under lines as the fish took her 100yds up to the tip of the point. The big girl got in the nasty current and hung up just over the drop. My better half hung tough with waves crashing up to her waste and landed her first citation. I'm SOOOOOO PROUD OF HER!
> 
> View attachment 33890
> View attachment 33898


 GOOD DEAL Hikes run!! Thanks for the report and congrats to your wife..


----------



## bronzbck1

Like button Hikes Run. Congrats to the wife


----------



## DaBig2na

Don't ya just love it "when a plan comes together" 
Very nice Hikes Run.... You keep letting her catch the big ones and she lets you go fishing more...


----------



## George Gravier

Ncst8man1999 said:


> Thx tuna. Going to stay thru the night and hit the 0400 high tide. Anyone catching bait anywhere?And pup has a tether!


 I was parked next to you on fri in the brown yota!! Nothing but blues for me had a great time.....geo


----------



## Guest

geo said:


> Ncst8man1999 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thx tuna. Going to stay thru the night and hit the 0400 high tide. Anyone catching bait anywhere?And pup has a tether!
> 
> 
> 
> I was parked next to you on fri in the brown yota!! Nothing but blues for me had a great time.....geo
Click to expand...

Cool. I had good time on Friday. Got there at the point near the end of the morning blue run. Shoulder to shoulder, but got a few small ones. Had to go back to RDT and get some more metal. About mid afternoon went back up towards 43 and fished a bit to spread out, but nothing doing.

I figured maybe around dark it would pick up so I went back to the point and boy did it. That was the most fun I have had fishing in a while. Ended up with several blues for the day, one 32". 

Stayed thru the night and fished from 4 until 1030am on Saturday. Left before the drum struck. Hate I missed that one.

I do know that I will have a new purchase for a metal throwing rod, like a Penn battalion 10' 1-5 or maybe a CCP in 10' or 11' for slinging lures.


----------



## Hikes run

With a northeast wind we decided to fish the "unassuming flat" today instead of the point. We did make a trip out mid day and saw a lot of mullet and toads being caught but not much else. The water was pretty dirty and there were lines everywhere, I just wasn't feeling it. 
It was slow at the flat but I did manage to eek out a yearling. The highlight though was the chopper my girl landed. She did a great job with it. It was just shy of 36"TL and her biggest fish to date. We tried a spot a bit further south for the last couple of hours but hooked nothing but a very large bush that was covered in lead. It put up quite a fight but in the end I won and was rewarded with some free gear. The wind is supposed to turn around tonight and we may go out for a couple of hours in the morning before starting the 8 hour trip back home. I hate that part but it's been a fun two days.


----------



## Garboman

Nice work Mrs. Hike.

Landing a Drum at the Point in a crowd is not easy.

Perhaps you should think about quitting your job and becoming a Drum Pro.


----------



## Hikes run

Thanks Garbo, she appreciates those kind words but honestly, if you keep it up she won't be fit to be around. The entire ride home she was referred to as "the drum pro". It was a long ride.


----------



## Tommy

Well done Mrs. Hike!!

As is my usual luck, I left the island on Sat morning. I'm pretty sure my beach buggy had not cleared Oregon inlet when the drum bite turned on...lol. Oh well, just have to make another run.

Hope to see some of you again later this week.

Tommy


----------



## Garboman

Hikes run said:


> Thanks Garbo, she appreciates those kind words but honestly, if you keep it up she won't be fit to be around. The entire ride home she was referred to as "the drum pro". It was a long ride.


Perhaps She can share a tip or two with you on those long rides. When I was young I always listened intently to the Drum Pro's of the day. Only time I was not learning was when I was talking......

Penn Fathom 12 is gaining appeal for beach Drum fishing. Does not hold a lot of line but it is smooth and casts great. Red Head has one and he is putting the Drum on the beach.

I got a forty-five pounder the other night, it has been blowing hard and the beach has been washing over, I have yesterday morning's Cobs on ice and will try it some where this evening. I think there are around 15 Cobs in my cooler at the moment so I do not really need to go cast netting, but I probably will.

When you have 4-5 Cobs swirling around, trapped in the net, I feel both elated and a sense of remorse, as the pretty mullet have received a death sentence for my recreation. I quick chill them in ice water before they go into the cooler. 

Yesterday I pulled into the Point at a vacant spot and the previous resident had left two Big Blue Carcasses and 6 big rotten Mullet and a bag of Rotten Shrimp. The rotten bait was not even fit for the Birds. After stepping on one of the Blue carcasses for the second time I sought out a shovel, can not carry one in my Grand Cherokee, not enough room...

I flagged down a Park Ranger (Not Officer Hottie who is doing SWAT Training at the moment) and borrowed the Ranger's shovel do dig a grave for the carcasses. If you clean a fish on the beach , drop the remains back in the water, do not leave it on the beach to rot. The litterers had taken the Cheek Meat out of the Drum so they knew what they were doing.

Do it again in front of me and I will drop a dime with a photo of your truck and license plate, every time. No reason to trash out the places others love....

Ranger told me they were going to start spending nights at the Point and they were going to crack down on folks littering dead fish and carcasses, and killing Sharks, I am all for it.


----------



## sanjuanworm

my dogs disagree with me, but i am not a big fan of the piles of dead meat everywhere you walk on the point.
just toss your carcasses or old bait in the water....so simple.

but i have to say that i guess i will believe it when i see it about the rangers spending the night out there..... i just dont see that happening.


----------



## lurebuilder

Being a rookie of some sort on the sand I consider myself lucky to have beached 4 citation sized Drum in two trips to Hatteras so far this year. I enjoy reading what you fellas write and will be on the beach somewhere on the Island again this weekend. I'll be in the red Cherokee with the Brendle female pit guarding our turf. Just kiding, she's a good girl. Stop by and say hi to the wife and I.


Dean


----------



## Garboman

Being a Rookie on the sand I got stuck at Cape Point last night when the Point started washing over and a wave washed under all 4 tires on my Grand Cherokee, right when I decided to drive it back some in retreat. A Truck next me had moved back at an angle to me and got close to me and I hesitated for a few seconds and the wave immersed the sand under me....

Needed to get Joker to pull me out with his Stout GM full size pick-up. I gave Joker my Cobs and he was going to fish first light as a remittance for his noble effort.

Had people asking me what tire pressure I was running to get stuck so easily. I leave the tires around 20 pounds and run the roads and beach without airing up and down each trip to the beach.

Tire pressure does not matter much when water gets involved. 

Point washed over on all sides and had to be evacuated. Some folks may have stayed to ride it out. Bird Enclosure is high and dry and the surf was washing all the way to the back access road. I think the word is that the bird nests got washed over on Monday's big Surf Event.

I did catch a Yearling before I suffered my embarrassment. One young lady got her first Citation and that was it that I know of.

Some folks rode it out as not all the trucks left. If you do not move and have faith the water won't wash over high enough to float you, you can ride it out and leave at low tide. If it gets deep enough to float you.....well there is an opportunity for a new Beach 4x4.

If you are like me, why take a chance, when the incoming tide water gets too deep and involved no one can pull you out.

Tide should be down to the Low moving out of the area and it should be on with SW winds for the next week or so....

Big Blues have been thick....I got five before I caught the Yearling, Yearling pulled pretty good for being just a little guy...I was casing a new Century Super Match Tip Tornado, first cast without bait dumped a SHV20. I like this Stick, light and fast and expensive, not unlike some of the Hotties of my past...it is desirable...

Unlike the Hotties the Century is free as in Demo from Hatteras Jack's. I promised Ryan some Big Drum photos with a Century in the frame and I will be trying again this afternoon.....


----------



## Lipyourown

Maybe you could land a shark and release it like a man. They only bite if you are real slow.


----------



## Drumdum

Lipyourown said:


> Maybe you could land a shark and release it like a man. They only bite if you are real slow.


 They only die on the beach if you are "real slow" as well..


----------



## Hikes run

So where is this dude? Must have dried out.


----------



## NC-Travis

Good fishing with ya yesterday Garbo, thanks for trying to clear out a topwater plugging lane even though you told everyone I was from New Jersey so I got strange looks the rest of the evening.... not sure when you left, I had to respool for the 4th time, and when I came back you were gone. There ended up being a Dozen or so big drum landed last night along with some flat fish and a handful of sharks. I got one upper 40s then was plagued by rays and small bluefish. Goodluck out there this evening it's likely gonna be a big crowd.


----------



## Papa-T

You guys kill me. Being 7 1/2 hours away and can't get back until October I'll just have to live vicariously through your post. Enjoy and leave a few for us mountain folks.


----------



## Bucktail Pete

I finally made it there Wednesday afternoon (26th) and left early Sat morning (29th). All I was able to catch were big blues, a shark, a ray and a good time. I did see a couple of drum just over slot size drums come up. I actually measured one of them at 28". They are such a pretty fish. I would like to thank everyone that I met for their hospitality.


----------



## Garboman

NC-Travis said:


> Good fishing with ya yesterday Garbo, thanks for trying to clear out a topwater plugging lane even though you told everyone I was from New Jersey so I got strange looks the rest of the evening.... not sure when you left, I had to respool for the 4th time, and when I came back you were gone. There ended up being a Dozen or so big drum landed last night along with some flat fish and a handful of sharks. I got one upper 40s then was plagued by rays and small bluefish. Goodluck out there this evening it's likely gonna be a big crowd.


Big Sharks ruled the Point until 10:00 PM. I broke one off in in the wash in front of onlookers, including San Juan who had a new Green Stick and a matching Green Outfit, Tickles wore standard outfit. San Juan commented that he was going to take me out on the leaderboard, as my production has fallen way off.

Hooked up to a Drum and then got ransacked by two fellas from the Bird Enclosure area who tangled me with their Big Shark companions and when I got loose...so was the Drum.

Big Shark then de-rigged me in a violent bite-off, my shock was ragged all the way to the double line.

Drum started showing up, Drum Pro Leader got one and the rest were one here and there, spotty and spread out, a guess on numbers would be in the under 20 range by 10:00, which is when my legs and feet decided they had had enough.

I may go back down the road to a thinner line, for more hook-ups as the #1 Drum Pro Fella was out casting me by 4-5 yards... and it is making a difference...in my mind anyway even though plenty of short casters are bowing up.

Crowd should thin out a little tonight, evidently the Big Sharks decided they wanted to come over the Bar in force last night....lets hope they stay out in deep water doing what Big Sharks do at night...

Drop back to 16 pound test Pro-Spec..resolve to tough it out for a few more casts...something has to change if I am seriously going to be a contender...on the leaderboard....or just a D-Bag Sharker who breaks them off for sport....come to think of it there is 1 pound spool of ProSpec 12 in the back of my Grand Cherokee...


----------



## Garboman

I wanted to mention prior to last nights session on the sand, that I had a detailed enjoyable conversation with the Former United States Distance Casting Champion who held that title for a decade. (Which is far longer than any previous or current casting champion) 

One of the issues discussed was Old Age and technique versus Youth and raw Power.

My cast has morphed over the last three decades to a rather involved 220 degree drop and slow in-fast out release, which allows me at retirement age to at least in my mind remain competitive in Beach Drum fishing with fellas much younger and stronger than myself.

However there is no real solution regarding battling the crowd-wind-waves-sand at night....when one gets old enough to reach retirement age...at the end of the night my body is spent...my legs start going first...then my vision starts to fade... then will in my mind and my body tells me in so many aching places it is time to get off the sand for a while.

I am doing better in the sand then when I stated last December, but still a long way off from the younger stronger Drum Pros at the top of the leaderboard.

It is getting hot here on the OBX and at some point the Drum will transition to the Chesapeake and the Pamlico...not sure what I will be doing this summer other than trying to stay in contact with them after the rest have hung up their sticks until Fall...that is the only way I am going to get back up on the leaderboard...the resolve to keep showing up every fishable day with my heavers over my shoulder...


----------



## NC-Travis

Garbo, I plan on sticking to the sand in chase of dr most of the summer aswell. I'll show you a few spots where our chances of finding them are good. I discussed a few of them with San Juan last fall. Hopefully the dish cooperate.


----------



## Garboman

Sharks really cooperated last night.

A lot of Drum were landed but Big Sharks controlled the Night.

I lost nine rigs, last cast I was totally stripped by Big Shark that decided he wanted to go back over the bar, did not get the chance to remove any hooks, all the Sharks were too big...retied shock twice from being ultra chaffed.

I did manage to get one Drum on the beach.

A area that a lot of Drum were landed was cluttered with fellas fishing sand spikes placed up by their trucks and each of these fellas had ultra bright headlamps that blinded the normal Drum fellas.

Sand Spikes in a real active bite is misery to the normal Drum fellas.

Back in the day, spiking during a bite was not tolerated, times change.... and every time I see one of these 6 foot Aluminum spikes getting set at the Point with darkness setting in, I have to remind myself that the Point belongs to everyone even those who do not comprehend.

One older fella was setting his all metal 17 foot tall obstacle halfway up the beach, just North of Birdville an hour before Dark when I had to go over him with a Big Shark headed to the tip, I told him about the issue, he set it anyway, after around ten or so fellas went over him with either Sharks or Drum he actually hooks a large Drum and takes 45 minutes to get it in. Think he packed it in then, but another crew set up shop with their bleep bleep metal spikes and lightshow...I decided it was too aggravating to fish where most of the fish were coming across the bar and getting hooked up.

I decided last night to never buy a metal super spike in the future. If I find one on the beach abandoned I will bury it.

17 foot tall metal Sand Spike people will not be out tonight after dark, too much to carry back to the Cleaning Station after 9:00 PM curfew..so long folks

Maybe the Sharks will take tonight off:redface:


----------



## DaBig2na

Precisely why I don't fish weekends at The Point, until late Fall


----------



## 1BadF350

Were they using red Cajun Line?


----------



## bronzbck1

I put a bell on my rod tip to wake me up when I spike the Point


----------



## js1172

Garbo, thanks for the posts, I fish avon every year, but can only go in the summer, went September one year and had a blast, met some awesome folks (drumdumb, shuey, miltos, jimmy, and afew others) would like to fish the drum season but know I just know enough about it to know I just don't know, but thanks for sharing your season with us.
js


----------



## retired

Yes, this has been the go to thread for some time. I also have enjoyed and looked forward to the reports,humor and disgust at times. Its all good. Thanks to all for the reports. I guess I am going to have to come out again. Its been 10 years. Its so easy to drive 3 hours instead of the 5-6 but it appears worth it any more to take the longer drive.


----------



## sanjuanworm

7.5 hrs for me...i deal with it whenever the wind looks good..


----------



## DaBig2na

sanjuanworm said:


> 7.5 hrs for me...i deal with it whenever the wind looks good..


That's what I'm talkin bout! Awesome "E" !


----------



## Hikes run

Darn nice fish. Glad to see your persistence is still paying off. We'll be back down in a couple weeks. Hopefully there still around.


----------



## Garboman

Hikes run said:


> Darn nice fish. Glad to see your persistence is still paying off. We'll be back down in a couple weeks. Hopefully there still around.


San Juan has 21 Citation Fish this Spring.

He fishes hard late at night, has an assistant Tickle who helps.

Out-Of-Town MAN so far.

If his wife throws him out for fishing too much he can move to the beach and become a full time Drum Pro.


----------



## Adam

Be back in town on Weds, headed home on Mother's Day. Going to try a couple secret spots and avoid the Point if I can help it.


----------



## sanjuanworm

Garboman said:


> San Juan has 21 Citation Fish this Spring.
> 
> He fishes hard late at night, has an assistant Tickle who helps.
> 
> Out-Of-Town MAN so far.
> 
> If his wife throws him out for fishing too much he can move to the beach and become a full time Drum Pro.











tickle is always in on it late night


----------



## js1172

sanjuanworm said:


> View attachment 34818
> 
> 
> tickle is always in on it late night


Beagle or bassett hound?
js


----------



## Tommy

I also enjoyed our conversation Mike. It is funny how you learn to compensate for the raw power and vigor of youth using technique and skill. 

I watch and study fishermen and their casts. There are many ways to get it done, Mike has the "start slow, accelerate the sinker and finish fast" thing down to an art....


----------



## sanjuanworm

js1172 said:


> Beagle or bassett hound?
> js


basset


----------



## Tommy

Spring wrap up for me...

I spent 12 days out of the past 4 weeks fishing Hatteras island. Spend quite a bit of that time at the point and some at a spot slightly south. It was great to reconnect with old friends and to meet new people that share the passion.

My first night on the island was the "Tuesday nigh blitz" a few weeks ago. I literally got out of the truck, rigged up and BOOM it turned on. LOTS of fish were landed (60+) but it was a battle against big sharks and a big crowd. I lost 4 fish during the blitz, two burn-offs, one clean bite-off halfway up my shock and one to a reel malfunction. I did manage to land two fish later that evening after the initial bite was over. 

The next couple of nights were a sharkfest for me. It seems as though each time a bite turned on, a biter would pick me....lol

Second trip was mainly fished down south a bit. Saw a few caught but no big numbers. 

Third trip was spent on the point. Super group of people, each evening someone was grilling something excellent to eat. What a great way to start ...  I saw quite a few drum caught, no big numbers like that first Tuesday night but steady. The trouble was with the big sharks. One evening I lost 7 rigs in just a few hours.....  . Just as I was starting to question what I was doing wrong, BOOM, there she was, a nice drum beached.

A big bonus to the trip was the return of the big bluefish. LOTS of big blues (think I got 7) over 36" were landed. I haven't seen the big blues like this in 20+ years. I tell you, if they went 100lbs those things would rule the ocean... 

It was a fun and learning trip for me. The "drum pros" are a hardcore bunch that deserve every fish landed. My buddy Travis is among them, hardcore dude, hits the beach for 36-48 hrs nonstop and catches fish... 

I love this stuff

Tommy


----------



## Garboman

Glad to see you down here Tommy, you are a class act in a sport that can bring out both the best and the worst of human traits. I look forward to standing next to you next time you are on Hatteras.

Tommy even has kind words for the Big Blues, I have caught around twenty five of the devils and they are a taxing mental strain, upon hookup sometimes a large Drum will take a bait gently and the only time you are sure is when you feel weight and the thump and throb on your line.

When your bow up turns from Red to Blue or worse from Red to Grey it takes a little bit of your soul.

Put a new spool of line on one of my SHV20's on Wed. It lasted three casts....1st cast 13 pound Blue.....2nd cast 12 pound Blue....3rd cast not sure if were Shark or Cobia as fish stripped me in less than 20 seconds....took about $5.00 worth of line and $4.00 worth of drum rig and $.02 worth of my soul...I am calling it a Shark as if it were a Cobia it would be $.25 worth of my soul headed out to Africa....in the Dark Night.

Travis and the rest of us have to work a little harder as two nights ago the #1 Drum Pro broke the 50 Citation Drum level for Spring 2017. (In the past 30 years no out of town Drum Pro has won this Tournament, no one over 60 has won it either so if you are old...slow...or from out of town...think River Rigs and the Sea Mullet-Pompano game you have a better chance)

Just rode out to the Point 5-05-17 4:00 PM EST steady rain, SE wind 15-20 MPH at times and the access road is washing over.....6-7 Trucks stuck out on the Point, I guess they feel like rolling the dice tonight:redface:

If you think it is easy come on down and fish 14 nights in a row....and at the same time keep your day job


----------



## sanjuanworm

Garboman said:


> Travis and the rest of us have to work a little harder as two nights ago the #1 Drum Pro broke the 50 Citation Drum level for Spring 2017. (In the past 30 years no out of town Drum Pro has won this Tournament, no one over 60 has won it either so if you are old...slow...or from out of town...think River Rigs and the Sea Mullet-Pompano game you have a better chance)
> 
> Just rode out to the Point 5-05-17 4:00 PM EST steady rain, SE wind 15-20 MPH at times and the access road is washing over.....6-7 Trucks stuck out on the Point, I guess they feel like rolling the dice tonight:redface:
> 
> If you think it is easy come on down and fish 14 nights in a row....and at the same time keep your day job


the smile he had when he went over 50 for the spring i will remember for a long time.....rad.

and yea that day job thing 7 hrs away is a challenge.

but then there is this..


----------



## Tommy

And one more thing....

It was great to get my "hound fix" most evening from Tickles the bassett.... 

Tommy


----------



## matrix

It has been a great spring season, wish I could've gotten more time on the sand but that whole working thing gets in the way, I've managed a few fish here and there but definitely not the big numbers....Ive been plagued with the biters and bluefish and lost untold numbers of terminal tackle to them! I got to spend a mini week last week before having to cut it short and run to Florida but I love the time spent out there with great people that share the same passion.

Tommy, it was great to see you again, look forward to getting with you again and learning some more! A class act as always, You have helped tremendously in teaching and old dog new tricks!

Garbo, it was a pleasure to meet you and spend some time talking with you, a shame the bite didn't happen with the much diminished crowd that night!

San Jaun, like wise it was a pleasure to get to fish with you and we did manage a few over slots.

Tarvis, great job on the big numbers this year!

I'll be back down Friday night................


----------



## Adam

Im itching to go but the damn weather looks like windy and wet all weekend, will make a game-time decision tomorrow afternoon, whether or not to try it. Long ways to drive for one night of fishing anymore, we'll see I guess.


----------



## Garboman

Last night I was having some issues with thumb slippage on my cast and I took to lobbing my bait out with a 1507/Competition butt rod. I have other rods that cast better but this one is special as it was the last All Star out of the factory before they shut down and I built it during a difficult time for my Family.

Casting well consistently has many variables and being tired and wore out cuts off more distance than any wind/rain/darkness combined. Darkness messes with my distance as my normal drop is around 9 feet, I need to work on a shorter drop for wading and night time on the beach, my cast evolved on the ends of the Tee where darkness and water depth do not come into play, everyone gets out of your way and you have good footing and room for a long drop sidearm cast.

Along comes Joker then who out casts me and then laughs and says he is going to post it on the internet. So I am pre-empting him, kind of like a US President stating he used Cocaine and then applies for the position of Head of the Country and boss of the DEA. Perhaps tomorrow I will use one of my better sticks for distance and not be so tired...good luck out casting me then Mr. Joker

Drum crowd has thinned out considerably. Night Access is a problem and the winds have been light and variable, and resultant meager bite has been getting later and later after dark.

Joker who spent his entire day on a humanitarian mission helping older friends move back into their storm damaged home and went up flights of stairs fifty times with packages and boxes left around 10:00. Standing on a beach holding your rod is harder than it looks when you are bone-tired and there is no truck to lean on.

Big Atlantic Stingrays are causing problems, dealing with them has an inherent danger and I had two last night, they fool you for a minute or two...actually your mind is trying to will them into being a fish....then the flatness of it all sets in...it is a letdown...and then you get to deal with unhooking it....get them on dry sand if you can a little wave can cause havoc if they are able to spin around and spine you.

About 11:00 I got a 45"-46" Fish on the beach. I left around 12:00 AM, did not see any other fish, but Drum Pro #1 was fishing well down the beach from me and was still at it when I left, so he may have been on them.

No one has been complaining about the poor fishing up here on Hatteras...must be a SE NC CCA thing.... at least the Drum Pro's I talk to...it has been a decent spring on Hatteras and it is not over.

YFT bite at Oregon Inlet has been real strong.

Will be out tonight if the Thunderstorms let us.


----------



## sanjuanworm

garbo, you shouldnt feel too bad about joker casting further than you.....he does that to most everybody....


----------



## Garboman

sanjuanworm said:


> garbo, you shouldnt feel too bad about joker casting further than you.....he does that to most everybody....


San Juan.....I feel bad when anyone on this Earth outcasts me, and I make efforts to rectify the situation.

Over Lunch Joker and I talked, whilst I had switched out the less than full spool of Prospec Chrome 20 line on the Daiwa SHV20 to regular ProSpec 20 which is considerable thinner in profile.

Still using the 1507/Comp butt rig of the night before, with the superior profile line and a rested body and mind, with better footing and a thumb clamping properly I was back to my normal distance.

Went back to smoking it on out there, ProSpec Chrome 20 is pretty thick and as with everything in the search for distance, each component adds up, I may abandon the Chrome 20, there is a trade-off for everything.

1507 tip leaves a bit on the power side, but it has sentimental value so I am using it at the moment.

Joker had to head home last night but not before he did he puts a big Drum on the beach.

10 minutes after Joker left for home, I put a 45 pounder on the beach, for a while I thought he was a big ray as he was real smooth in the beginning, but then he started thumping at the end and when I slid him on the beach he was one fine looking 45"-47" fish.

About an hour later with lightning strikes getting close, I hook another Drum, this one turns out to be a big Yearling perhaps 25-30 pounds, caught on a cob head Joker had left with me.... can not count it but I will always remember it because I had to go over Drum Pro #1's rod when getting ready to beach it and I was laughing asking Drum Pro #1 why he was not standing in water but backed way up on dry land.

Right after I released the Yearling the lightning and rain set in and the nights fishing is over.

Only morale of this is, you have to keep showing up if you want to bow up...unless you want to add the bit about avoiding salt water immersion in a lighting strike...


----------



## Adam

Got two nights of fishing in, home now in front of all the wind/rain forecast. Hit a secret spot with a buddy and we found 4 citations, 43"-45"-48"-49" and one yearling. He's still in town and has a big blue and a pup in the same spot as of me writing this today. Probably could have caught quite a few more last night but the weather wasn't cooperating, and the beach curfew took away any lightning shelter if we had needed it. Good time anyway! I think I have a total of 36-40hrs actual fishing time in this spring, and caught 6, so Im happy. October will be here before we know it!


----------



## liljoe

Garboman said:


> San Juan.....I feel bad when anyone on this Earth outcasts me, and I make efforts to rectify the situation.
> 
> Over Lunch Joker and I talked, whilst I had switched out the less than full spool of Prospec Chrome 20 line on the Daiwa SHV20 to regular ProSpec 20 which is considerable thinner in profile.
> 
> Still using the 1507/Comp butt rig of the night before, with the superior profile line and a rested body and mind, with better footing and a thumb clamping properly I was back to my normal distance.
> 
> Went back to smoking it on out there, ProSpec Chrome 20 is pretty thick and as with everything in the search for distance, each component adds up, I may abandon the Chrome 20, there is a trade-off for everything.
> 
> 1507 tip leaves a bit on the power side, but it has sentimental value so I am using it at the moment.
> 
> Joker had to head home last night but not before he did he puts a big Drum on the beach.
> 
> 10 minutes after Joker left for home, I put a 45 pounder on the beach, for a while I thought he was a big ray as he was real smooth in the beginning, but then he started thumping at the end and when I slid him on the beach he was one fine looking 45"-47" fish.
> 
> About an hour later with lightning strikes getting close, I hook another Drum, this one turns out to be a big Yearling perhaps 25-30 pounds, caught on a cob head Joker had left with me.... can not count it but I will always remember it because I had to go over Drum Pro #1's rod when getting ready to beach it and I was laughing asking Drum Pro #1 why he was not standing in water but backed way up on dry land.
> 
> Right after I released the Yearling the lightning and rain set in and the nights fishing is over.
> 
> Only morale of this is, you have to keep showing up if you want to bow up...unless you want to add the bit about avoiding salt water immersion in a lighting strike...


"Show up to Bow up "- Drum Fever,-the hope of a hook up despite the weather. Wind,rain,sand,salt,birds,rays,tides,ect. did I miss anything ?


----------



## Mr. Crab

liljoe said:


> "Show up to Bow up "- Drum Fever,-the hope of a hook up despite the weather. Wind,rain,sand,salt,birds,rays,tides,ect. did I miss anything ?


Sharks, LOL! You forgot the biters.


----------



## The Joker

Got in a couple of hours of drum fishing the other night with Garbo, Drum Pro #1 and a few other reputable drum fishermen. Had a good time with those guys and i can promise you nobody fishes harder than they do. Might slide back down in a few day for another fix, keep pounding that rock Garbo your big night might start with your next cast.


----------



## DaBig2na

Is Garbo ...MIA??? We've been waiting on HIS update..

Saw and talked to Garbo Sat evening..at 55.. He was Drinking an A&W root beer and showing off his fresh Cobb mullet.
He was fishing "Straight Up, Old Skool" (30+ year old set-up) along with the #1 Drum Pro, and the usual suspects. Hoping Sanjuanworm would make it in before we left.
When I left we were catching so much grass I felt like a farmer.... Had a young Drummer with me who fished HARD nonstop all day. The kid doesn't have and OFF button when it comes to fishing.


----------



## Drumdum

DaBig2na said:


> Is Garbo ...MIA??? We've been waiting on HIS update..
> 
> Saw and talked to Garbo Sat evening..at 55.. He was Drinking an A&W root beer and showing off his fresh Cobb mullet.
> He was fishing "Straight Up, Old Skool" (30+ year old set-up) along with the #1 Drum Pro, and the usual suspects. Hoping Sanjuanworm would make it in before we left.
> When I left we were catching so much grass I felt like a farmer.... Had a young Drummer with me who fished HARD nonstop all day. The kid doesn't have and OFF button when it comes to fishing.


 I love youngens like that! Hopefully he'll run into success and be one happy unit..


----------



## Adam

Could be a new Out-Of-Town-Man in the making. Buddy of mine caught his 25th last night, and is fishing tonight and tomorrow I believe as well.


----------



## sanjuanworm

Adam said:


> Could be a new Out-Of-Town-Man in the making. Buddy of mine caught his 25th last night, and is fishing tonight and tomorrow I believe as well.


is this a buddy a special forces guy with a truck camper?
cause he has been burning my phone up every night that he is into the fish....get em george.


----------



## sanjuanworm

and i just talked to him and he is at 29 for the spring....so thats your out of town man as of now....i am on the way down to redeem myself tonight


----------



## Adam

That would be the one, and I guess your number is in that group text somewhere too lol. Good luck!


----------



## Guest

Coming back down tomorrow.....is the point accessible when high tide is in or do you have to get there before?

Going to try to fish 55 some also...inlet better low tide or high tide?

Be in the burg Tahoe with a Shepherd in tow.....say hi if you see me?


----------



## matrix

I'll be down tomorrow night....hoping to break in the new CTS 1305!


----------



## Garboman

sanjuanworm said:


> and i just talked to him and he is at 29 for the spring....so thats your out of town man as of now....i am on the way down to redeem myself tonight


The In-Town-Man is well over 80 at the moment. Barring a mishap, he will go over 100 for the spring.

I watched him bow up on his first cast last night and land a Drum. 

I bowed up to a heavy fish a minute later and I tell you it felt good inside....until the line started melting off the spool and kept on melting with no abatement with 5 yards left to go I had to apply the internal clamping device and snap.....totally stripped once more.

Drum Pro #1 lands a Drum on his second cast, wading out just a little further than is comfortable for me (i.e. Sharks..... wading in at Dark over your waist) I confess did not actually see this as I was trudging back to my mobile Tackle Center doing the "Walk of Shame" with my favorite heaver rendered useless by some large creature of the night that wanted all my line.

I managed Two Drum Thursday Night by staying up to 1:00 AM way past my normal 11:00 PM Curfew. 

Last night at 11:00 I had to give it a break, my body was a bit over-worked and needed a break, when you catch yourself nodding off whilst standing in water, it is time to head in, no matter what the mental resolve.

A lot of the local Drum Pros have vanished from the scene recently, work commitments get in the way of fishing this time of year in a Tourist based economy, there have been about 5-6 of regulars out there every night, only one is older than me and he is one tough 72 year old, I would like to think I have his internal resolve to fish hard when most men his age have resigned themselves to the couch.

Drum are still active on Hatteras but you need to accept that just one or two get caught at Dusk and then it becomes a game seemingly made to order for those folks that can manage fishing hard when the rest of us have left spent.

Cobia are coming to the dock with regularity, they are being hunted down by a massive fleet of charter and private boats stretching from Ocracoke to the Virginia State Line.. it is getting hot and soon summer time will send the Drum into the far reaches of the Pamlico...or will it?

My mind is still on Drum the Cobia will have to wait until another year unless one wants to commit suicide-by-heaver on a 10/0 Gamagatsu....


----------



## sanjuanworm

You can have all my gamis...
Mustad for life..
Garbo...i am at that other spot on the island with the grill going.


----------



## matrix

Sanjaunworm,

Pretty work Saturday night out there! I had full intentions of being there but unfortunately we had some issues pop up that forced an early departure back home. Thanks again for the bait man, it was much appreciated!


----------



## matrix

Sanjaunworm,

Pretty work Saturday night out there! I had full intentions of being there but unfortunately we had some issues pop up that forced an early departure back home. Thanks again for the bait man, it was much appreciated!


----------



## sanjuanworm

.


----------



## 1BadF350

sanjuanworm said:


> .


Good God Man!


----------



## Guest

Nice fish sir


----------



## Adam

Confirmed the Out-of-town-man has 43.

In-town-machine hit 100 two nights ago.

Work is so much fun.


----------



## DaBig2na

Sanjuanworm is up there on the Leader Board as well, I'm told by a reliable source.


----------



## Garboman

DaBig2na said:


> Sanjuanworm is up there on the Leader Board as well, I'm told by a reliable source.


San Juan has an edge, Tickle sniffs out the Drum and lets San Juan know where to cast. 

San Juan also has a edge in that when most of the world is fast asleep, he is just getting started.

I got two last night, and will be after them again tonight.

San Juan better get back to the beach I am just about to go over him, and next in line is our good friend from US Special Forces 82nd Airborne.

My advantage is ability to keep on showing up, in my waders with a heaver every night. I have not had a breakout night, just a Journeyman performance so far, one or two or three at a time....

I was told by a Drum Fisherman who fished there yesterday that a couple of Big Cobia were taken at the Point area during the day on Sunday, one at the Point and one at the Narrows, 78 pounds I think was the weight of one of them.


God Bless all who Served and to the Fallen.


----------



## sanjuanworm

hard to keep up with the guys that live there...jealous would be an understatement


----------



## lurebuilder

sanjuanworm said:


> hard to keep up with the guys that live there...jealous would be an understatement


Yep. I feel lucky to have fished about 20 days so far this year


----------



## Garboman

lurebuilder said:


> Yep. I feel lucky to have fished about 20 days so far this year


I feel lucky to fish every day, sometimes it goes well, sometimes it can be frustrating. It is like a normal life, except you are bowed up more.

Last night was one of those nights when it went well.

Bite started up before Dark, I ended up with three Drum and a Yearling. About the same for the other Drum fellas.

San Juan is stuck at work, so he and Tickle got knocked off the leaderboard.

Most everyone not from the Island left early, headed home and there were six of us and the Drum, Drum cooperated and together we all had a nice workout.


Every day the #1 Drum Pro keeps adding more to likely make this a record breaking Spring Season, that will likely hold up unless there is an epic Fall Pier Season.
A combination of strength and extreme stamina, a long cast, good bait connections, and a positive attitude, is what it takes, plus the will to wade out just a little further then the rest

Better get to the Gym if you think you can best him.


----------



## huntinnc

Garboman said:


> I feel lucky to fish every day, sometimes it goes well, sometimes it can be frustrating. It is like a normal life, except you are bowed up more.
> 
> Last night was one of those nights when it went well.
> 
> Bite started up before Dark, I ended up with three Drum and a Yearling. About the same for the other Drum fellas.
> 
> San Juan is stuck at work, so he and Tickle got knocked off the leaderboard.
> 
> Most everyone not from the Island left early, headed home and there were six of us and the Drum, Drum cooperated and together we all had a nice workout.
> 
> 
> Every day the #1 Drum Pro keeps adding more to likely make this a record breaking Spring Season, that will likely hold up unless there is an epic Fall Pier Season.
> A combination of strength and extreme stamina, a long cast, good bait connections, and a positive attitude, is what it takes, plus the will to wade out just a little further then the rest
> 
> Better get to the Gym if you think you can best him.


I finally broke the ice Sunday night after a lot of patient instruction from Garbo. Thanks again Garbo! The t-1200 was bowed up pretty well.


----------



## Bosco

Garboman said:


> I feel lucky to fish every day, sometimes it goes well, sometimes it can be frustrating. It is like a normal life, except you are bowed up more.
> 
> Last night was one of those nights when it went well.
> 
> Bite started up before Dark, I ended up with three Drum and a Yearling. About the same for the other Drum fellas.
> 
> San Juan is stuck at work, so he and Tickle got knocked off the leaderboard.
> 
> Most everyone not from the Island left early, headed home and there were six of us and the Drum, Drum cooperated and together we all had a nice workout.
> 
> 
> Every day the #1 Drum Pro keeps adding more to likely make this a record breaking Spring Season, that will likely hold up unless there is an epic Fall Pier Season.
> A combination of strength and extreme stamina, a long cast, good bait connections, and a positive attitude, is what it takes, plus the will to wade out just a little further then the rest
> 
> Better get to the Gym if you think you can best him.


Garbo, I know it is often asked, what is the bait and rig of choice for your good luck?


----------



## Jollymon

Bosco said:


> Garbo, I know it is often asked, what is the bait and rig of choice for your good luck?


We have a search function for that, Upper right corner. 

Or go out to the Point and watch and learn.

Because there's a number of things folks do differently.


----------



## DaBig2na

No , that's Bozo kissing some Garbo Butkus ( )( )!

It's So Obvious!


----------



## Garboman

Bosco said:


> Garbo, I know it is often asked, what is the bait and rig of choice for your good luck?


This is the first time someone asked me. 

My bait usually was swimming that morning. Big Mullet body sections is my bait of choice, unless pickers are around then it is Cob Heads. I usually do not buy bait at the tackle shops, I get the bait myself with a cast net or from the Pros. I did catch three Drum the other night on Bluefish. Bluefish only works if caught that day, usually.

3' Cannonball Rig with 100 pound test, beads on both sides of a Duolock Snap, if the sharks are around I will put a surgeons knot 4" up from the hook to stop the sinker from sliding to the end, in an attempt to get the sinker back. I have gone through over a hundred rigs this season, mostly due to large Sharks.

What matters is where you put the bait, most times it is a long cast, this year a lot of short casters are having success.

I fish mostly only at Dusk until Midnight or so.

If someone was really serious and had the time, they would sleep all day and fish all night. 

I did not catch one last night, left early at 10:00 PM. Three Drum were landed before I left, the tide was late, and the water had gotten noticeably cooler and the bait and pickers were not there so I decided to take a break, there had been a good bite five nights in a row, everything goes the other way eventually.


----------



## Garboman

Last Night on 6 successive casts I had 6 Drum on,

1st Drum that it got to the beach without incident in around 15 minutes.

2nd Drum that hit got to the beach and while on the shock the Drum rolled and came unhooked after a 15 minute struggle.

3rd Drum that hit got to the beach without incident in about ten minutes.

4th Drum got to the beach without incident in under ten minutes.

5th Drum that hit was a major league Drum and took serious amount of line, before I got him to the beach, whilst sliding him on the beach, the hook pulled and he escaped before I could touch him....not countable in the MAN competition...he was a Stud I regret him getting away the most.

6th Drum that hit was a classic....I was getting a little tired and on the cast a wave caused me to lose my footing and I backlashed. I am in the process of picking out the backlash (the bait was sitting in the impact zone perhaps 80 yards out) and I knew I did not have a lot of time I clear several of the offending loops and I am working on the very last one....and as I feared....Big Drum hits and I am forced to reel in slack over the top of the backlash:redface:....only have this Drum on for a moment or two and he breaks me off.

Went 3 for 6 before the bite shut down on the slack tide around 12:00 AM 6-6-2017


Equipment:
14 Pound Test Suffix Tritanium line with 30 foot Spider hitch to 20 foot 50 lb. with San Juan Knot 
2- Rods All Star 1508 Tip Sections with 1509 Butt Sections smokes out the 14 pound line.
Gami 8/0 Circles that either are in for the duration or they come out :redface:
Grundens: Intermittent rain with light NE Wind.

Major NE Blow forecast for tonight with rain may not fish.

Good to see the Drum come back after a few days of absence, Drum Season is not over just yet for Garbo


----------



## Garboman

"Equipment:
14 Pound Test Suffix Tritanium line with 30 foot Spider hitch to 20 foot 50 lb. with San Juan Knot 
2- Rods All Star 1508 Tip Sections with 1509 Butt Sections smokes out the 14 pound line.
Gami 8/0 Circles that either are in for the duration or they come out :redface:
Grundens: Intermittent rain with light NE Wind"

Wanted to add that I am using Daiwa SL30SH reels that are 15 years old and one white brake. Straight Stock $100 Entry level reels. Probably 400 yards plus of line on the reels

14 Pound test really gets it out there, similar to the 12 pound test that casts great but is too light for fighting a Drum, at least for me anyway

Likely go back to 17 or 20 pound test in the fall from the piers, but I am having fun getting off long casts from the beach at the moment on lighter line


----------



## The Joker

That's good to hear, see you Sunday night with my new CTS.


----------



## Hikes run

Hey Garbo, great job as usual. Looking to get back down very soon. One question though, why do you tie your spider hitch so long? Is it to give you a little more double line to work them through the suds? I use a bimini twist but it's typically only 8-10".


----------



## sanjuanworm

Well garbo...that report pretty much decided where I will be at every night next week....rad...


----------



## Garboman

Hikes run said:


> Hey Garbo, great job as usual. Looking to get back down very soon. One question though, why do you tie your spider hitch so long? Is it to give you a little more double line to work them through the suds? I use a bimini twist but it's typically only 8-10".


30' Spider-Hitch Double line length is for a bit more insurance with relatively lightweight 14 pound test, when the Fish is close.


----------



## Hikes run

Sound wisdom, and yet another note to go in the fishing journal. Thank you sir.


----------



## Adam

Nice work Garbo, wish I had time to get down and try it again before fall! I did get to see 4 brown ones this morning around a well known VA pier. It was blustery and cold, but those boys managed to hook a few. None for me, but I did bring home some primo drum baits that are now vacuum packed and in the freezer.


----------



## Hikes run

Where is everyone?....Garbo?.....2na?.....sanjuan?......anybody?......anybody? Creepy quiet.


----------



## sanjuanworm

Hatteras..sharks and random cobia.
Too pretty for drum


----------



## Mr. Crab

sanjuanworm said:


> Hatteras..sharks and random cobia.
> Too pretty for drum


Gotta admit; I'm jealous! Supposed to be heading down next Friday after work, but leaving again for home on Sunday AM. Sure hope next Saturday is nice, LOL!


----------



## Mr. Crab

sanjuanworm said:


> Hatteras..sharks and random cobia.
> Too pretty for drum


Gotta admit; I'm jealous! Supposed to be heading down next Friday after work, but leaving again for home on Sunday AM. Sure hope next Saturday is nice, LOL!


----------



## Hikes run

Thanks sanjuan! That looks like the bush I drug in last time we were down,lol. It was cruising by about 10 knots when it grabbed my wife's line and mine. She broke off but I beached that sucker about 100 yards down. That water is too pretty.


----------



## DaBig2na

sanjuanworm said:


> Hatteras..sharks and random cobia.
> Too pretty for drum


I think I am certain of the geographic location where that rod is spiked .... How many you got so far on the Vega " Ziggy Marley" rod SW?


----------



## Bosco

Garboman said:


> This is the first time someone asked me.
> 
> My bait usually was swimming that morning. Big Mullet body sections is my bait of choice, unless pickers are around then it is Cob Heads. I usually do not buy bait at the tackle shops, I get the bait myself with a cast net or from the Pros. I did catch three Drum the other night on Bluefish. Bluefish only works if caught that day, usually.
> 
> 3' Cannonball Rig with 100 pound test, beads on both sides of a Duolock Snap, if the sharks are around I will put a surgeons knot 4" up from the hook to stop the sinker from sliding to the end, in an attempt to get the sinker back. I have gone through over a hundred rigs this season, mostly due to large Sharks.
> 
> What matters is where you put the bait, most times it is a long cast, this year a lot of short casters are having success.
> 
> I fish mostly only at Dusk until Midnight or so.
> 
> If someone was really serious and had the time, they would sleep all day and fish all night.
> 
> I did not catch one last night, left early at 10:00 PM. Three Drum were landed before I left, the tide was late, and the water had gotten noticeably cooler and the bait and pickers were not there so I decided to take a break, there had been a good bite five nights in a row, everything goes the other way eventually.


Thank you for a honest intelligent answer.


----------



## Garboman

Stiff South Wind last night and I went Drum Fishing, it was cool and pleasant change from the Heat of prevailing South West winds for the past couple weeks, you pray for SW in Early Spring, in late June you are praying for it to change direction.

Brought out a Gen III Allstar 1509 Ex Heavy and comp butt.

I finally toughened up my thumb enough to forgo rubber flap on spool, less slippage when wet. Casting better and more consistent.

1st cast 6'+ Shark, not a Blacktip or Spinner, Light Grey unidentified Shark, he came over the bar reluctantly and I broke him off, interestingly the San Juan knot failed before the Spider Hitch, if someone wants to extract the hook from an angry Big Shark when you are the only person out there at night, you are a better Man than me.

Was using 25 pound Suffix Tritanium Gold from the United Kingdom that Joker hooked me up with, it is just like the great line we all remember and covet.

Put the heat on that Shark, he would have stripped me if I was using 14 pound test, but I put the major heat on, that Shark was dead meat swimming.

If Joker ever invites you to a Low Country Boil, you are in for a treat, the Man knows what he is doing with a 120 Quart Steamer.

Big Drum are in the Pamlico and it has been over a week since one has been taken Oceanside, #1 Drum Pro has broken 150 Citation Drum for the Spring 2017 Joe Mullet Memorial MAN Tournament.

If say you are thinking that your Master Plan to take time off in the Spring to save money on Gas and Energy and then devote the entire Fall to Pier Drum and then deftly overtake the current leader, good luck sucker, no one has ever caught over a 100 Citations in the fall in this Tournament.

This Spring was a lot harder on me than I thought, only now in late June have the multitude of line cuts and torn up spots from un hooking and releasing Drum with one hand healed.

I spent a lot of my life bashing Fleas, thinking that toughing it out on a Dark Cold windy night on Rodanthe or Avon in November, was harder than off the Beach, I have to admit I was wrong.......Standing into the dead of night with a rod in your hand, in the waves, in heavy current in a place where drowning is not out of the realm of possibilities, is harder.

Looking Forward to Drum Fishing on Avalon Pier and Dare Devil Pizza, I guess it anyone can deck 100+ Citation Drum this Fall from Sandbridge Pier to Avon Pier in December it might as well be me


----------



## Bosco

Good report and enjoyable reading. I like the old Suffix Tritanium, it's really not that expensive to have shipped from the UK.


----------



## Hikes run

Garboman said:


> *Big Drum are in the Pamlico and it has been over a week since one has been taken Oceanside*, #1 Drum Pro has broken 150 Citation Drum for the Spring 2017 Joe Mullet Memorial MAN Tournament.


Thanks for the report Garbo. I know the big drum move into the sound in the summer but was wondering if they can still be caught sound side from shore or if it's strictly for the boat guys? If it was any good I'm sure I would have come across something by now because I've found zero information on "sound side for big drum in the summer". I know one spot that has water that drops to about 8' _*kind of*_ close to shore. Still would probably need a yak to actually get into the deep part but a long cast would get you close.


----------



## Garboman

Hikes run said:


> Thanks for the report Garbo. I know the big drum move into the sound in the summer but was wondering if they can still be caught sound side from shore or if it's strictly for the boat guys? If it was any good I'm sure I would have come across something by now because I've found zero information on "sound side for big drum in the summer". I know one spot that has water that drops to about 8' _*kind of*_ close to shore. Still would probably need a yak to actually get into the deep part but a long cast would get you close.


You need a boat for Big Drum in the Summer off Hatteras.

Shoreline on Hatteras sound side is pretty shallow a long.....long way out. Puppy Drum come in close enough to catch with prolonged on-shore winds, seldom do the Big Drum get close enough. Every few years a Big Drum is caught from shore but is an exception, not something you target or pattern.

Need bait, i.e. Menhaden and Menhaden typically are out in relatively deep waters of the Pamlico after they have matured, the baby Menhaden are around the shoreline and in the creeks, but not the larger 4"-12" Menhaden that make up the diet of the Citation sized Drum.

Crabs are a draw inshore, but nothing beats a multi-acre sized school of Fatback to keep a large school of Drum happy and well fed all Summer long. 

Plenty of small to large Blacktips and Spinners at the Point every afternoon now, not much else is going on the Ocean side, unless you are in a Boat then Offshore is excellent Mahi fishing and decent Blackfin and a few Marlin also out of Hatteras and good Yellowfin Tuna fishing out of Oregon Inlet.


----------

